# Switching jobs



## Alibabaa (Sep 19, 2017)

I am almost finish my current project, working as a consultant, doing storm drain design.  Has been this field for 10 years in here and Hong Kong.  There is an opportunity that I can work for a design consultant firm for public and commercial development.  Any people done this before or any advice please?


----------

